# اطلبو ما شئتم عن caterpillar



## sskarroum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني اردت ان اخصص هذه الصفحة لما تطلبونه في مجال كاتربلر من كتب و برمجيات
ستجدونني ان شاء الله في الخدمة
فقط اطلبوا و لا تنسوا الشكر ولو انه لا شكر على واجب....


----------



## 2284 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود 

لدي ديزل كتربيلر 3512 واريد شرح تفصيلي عن هذا الديزل وايضا الصيانة الدورية لة 

شكرا


----------



## sskarroum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو ان يساعد هذا...


----------



## بشرى دعاء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود المبذول


----------



## 2284 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الملف 


هل لديك شروحات عن الديازل المنتجة وانظمة الوقود الخاصة بشركة كاتربيلر ؟

شكرا واتمني لك
دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## sskarroum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

2284 قال:


> شكرا علي الملف
> 
> 
> هل لديك شروحات عن الديازل المنتجة وانظمة الوقود الخاصة بشركة كاتربيلر ؟
> ...


 جاري التحميل أخي فقط انتظر...


----------



## sskarroum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

2284 قال:


> شكرا علي الملف
> 
> 
> هل لديك شروحات عن الديازل المنتجة وانظمة الوقود الخاصة بشركة كاتربيلر ؟
> ...




here it is
enjoy
http://www.ziddu.com/download/13164652/SSKARROUM_Cat_E.U.I.rar.html


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من ال trouble shooting لماكينة 3306 و كتالوج قطع الغيار و ال operation and maintenance و كل ما يتعلق بهذة الماكينة و اكون شاكر ?


----------



## sskarroum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> هل من ال trouble shooting لماكينة 3306 و كتالوج قطع الغيار و ال operation and maintenance و كل ما يتعلق بهذة الماكينة و اكون شاكر ?


أخي هذا كل ما لدي عن المحرك كاتربلر 3306 أرجو انه يرضي رغباتك
يمكنك اللجوء الى cat sis و هذا يتطلب password و يخص المعتمدين الأصليين للشركة.
أرجو التفهم...
http://www.ziddu.com/download/13168350/sskarroum_Cat-3306.rar.html


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

sskarroum قال:


> أخي هذا كل ما لدي عن المحرك كاتربلر 3306 أرجو انه يرضي رغباتك
> يمكنك اللجوء الى cat sis و هذا يتطلب password و يخص المعتمدين الأصليين للشركة.
> أرجو التفهم...
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/13168350/sskarroum_cat-3306.rar.html


وشكور جدا اخي الكريم ؟؟
و لكن لا يوجد عندي سيس


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم اخي الكريم بس يوجد برنامج خاص بكل منتجات كتربلير يخص بصيانه والكهرباء وغيره كتلوجات عده ارجو من كان عنده يرفع او يدل عليه ويكون نور الموضوع اكثر


----------



## sskarroum (30 ديسمبر 2010)

عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> تسلم اخي الكريم بس يوجد برنامج خاص بكل منتجات كتربلير يخص بصيانه والكهرباء وغيره كتلوجات عده ارجو من كان عنده يرفع او يدل عليه ويكون نور الموضوع اكثر



انظر هنا عزيزي...

http://arabtruck.net/vb/t23525.html


----------



## sskarroum (30 ديسمبر 2010)

عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> تسلم اخي الكريم بس يوجد برنامج خاص بكل منتجات كتربلير يخص بصيانه والكهرباء وغيره كتلوجات عده ارجو من كان عنده يرفع او يدل عليه ويكون نور الموضوع اكثر




and here

http://arabtruck.net/vb/t23689.html


----------



## sadeqalimad (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*يابش مهندس ممكن تعطين كتلوج لل excavator*

انا بحاجه الى كتلوج للبوكلين ضرررررروري


----------



## sadeqalimad (13 يناير 2011)

ممكن يابش مهندس تعطينا كتلوجات نحن ذهبنا الى الوكيل المعتمد للكتربلر في صنعاء مافادونا ابدا وكانو متحفظين
انا اريد كتلوج للبوكلين ضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروري


----------



## hayderrekan (13 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز ارجو منك اي معلومات عن ال 3512


----------



## م احمد خلف (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## obied allah (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخى الكريم ان تعطينى الرسومات الهندسية لجميع منتجات الشركة وخاصة الاوناش ويفضل ان تكون الرسومات الشكل العام الايزوميترك وبجواره قطاعاته


----------



## jilany (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى caterpiller 3516 c ومش لاقى اى حاجة عندها فلو ممكن لو موجود O&M بتوعها او حاجة عنها اكون شاكر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## kaylogo (16 يناير 2011)

اطلب من الاخوان الكرام مساعدتي في الحصول على Schémas Electriques
في caterpillar . bomag . sany . komatsu . new holand . case . volvo . liEBERHH .
vogle . dynapac compactor . MAN . PPM . HITACHI 
و الله لا يضيع من عمل عملا حسنا 
شكرا


----------



## ashrafwolf (17 يناير 2011)

اريد دوائر كهرياء و هيدروليك لل
loader 966h
grader 14m
grader 14h


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (17 يناير 2011)

ممكن طريقة تستيب sis 2002 و طريقة تشغيل البرنامج و اكون شاكر جدا؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور مجهودك اخييييييييي


----------



## عبد الجبار (19 يناير 2011)

جميل روح التعاون 

اسمتروا وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير والنفع


----------



## saberselim (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ارجو يا اخى اذا كان لديك اي رسم لملفات المولد لاتمكن من تحويل خرجة من220 ف 3 فاز الى380


----------



## sskarroum (26 يناير 2011)

kaylogo قال:


> اطلب من الاخوان الكرام مساعدتي في الحصول على Schémas Electriques
> في caterpillar . bomag . sany . komatsu . new holand . case . volvo . liEBERHH .
> vogle . dynapac compactor . MAN . PPM . HITACHI
> و الله لا يضيع من عمل عملا حسنا
> شكرا



Visit please 

WWW.ARABTRUCK.net


----------



## sskarroum (26 يناير 2011)

ALL what you need is in 

WWW.ARABTRUCK.NET


----------



## محمد سعد ودن (27 يناير 2011)

جزى الله القائمين على المساعة خير الجزاء وارجو ان يجيبنى احدهم عن اهم مايجب النظر اليه فى ماكينة كاتربلر مركونة منذ اكثر من 6سنوات ويراد تشغيلها مع العلم انها لم تعمل الا ساعات وانها مخزنة بدون زيت او اى وسائل حماية وفى العراء


----------



## waleednasr (28 يناير 2011)

all about cat genset 3616


----------



## الفيومي جولدن (8 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## abbsalah (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
اريد بعض المعلومات عن امكانية تجميع ...database DVD1\2\3 لـ SIS2009 SIS2001


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (13 فبراير 2011)

انا فى غاية الشكر لهذا المجهود الضخم ومعى بعض كتالوجات وساساهم بها لجميع المخلصين القائمين على هذا الامر


----------



## sskarroum (15 فبراير 2011)

عبدالحميد القماش قال:


> انا فى غاية الشكر لهذا المجهود الضخم ومعى بعض كتالوجات وساساهم بها لجميع المخلصين القائمين على هذا الامر




تشكر يا غالي نحن في الإنتظار


----------



## عمران احمد (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و ارجو للجميع التوفيق


----------



## اكرم4 (16 فبراير 2011)

I hope help and know you are terrible and estimated 
I need help in the 3516b&3512b servo problems and solutions


----------



## اكرم4 (16 فبراير 2011)

وشكرا على المساعده الوافيه الاخيره
رحم الله والديك وادخلهما الجنه


----------



## تروكي2 (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم بليز أريد برنامج Autodesk inventor proffitional 2008 حق الرسم الهندسي ضروري وشكرا .


----------



## sskarroum (21 فبراير 2011)

تروكي2 قال:


> السلام عليكم بليز أريد برنامج Autodesk inventor proffitional 2008 حق الرسم الهندسي ضروري وشكرا .



here is a torrent link

http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/3717834/AUTODESK.INVENTOR.PRO.V2008.DVD-ISO.3717834.TPB.torrent


----------



## sowar (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد من يساعدني في وضع صيانة دورية للشيول كتربلر 966d كصيانة وقائية
ماهي المهام التي يجب القيامك بها والفترة الزمنية ؟


----------



## أحمد احمدأحمد محمد (17 مارس 2011)

عاوز أسوق لمنتج فى مصنع فى مجال تقطيع وتشكيل الصاج *أعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Andrew Amgad (17 مارس 2011)

please I need workshop manual for telehandler TH 580 B + workshop manual for engine C4.4


----------



## amkh50 (17 مارس 2011)

*لك الشكر مقدما*

اخى الكريم
أرجو أن تتمكن من مساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t253577.html
و لك خالص شكرى و تقديرى


----------



## B.saher (19 مارس 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد برنامج و شروحات عن مولدات ديزل نوع c32 1000 kva


----------



## aminoof1 (19 مارس 2011)

اخي اريد برنامج cat sis كامل مجزيا كل خير


----------



## بُلو (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## m2rizk (19 أبريل 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> أخي هذا كل ما لدي عن المحرك كاتربلر 3306 أرجو انه يرضي رغباتك
> يمكنك اللجوء الى cat sis و هذا يتطلب password و يخص المعتمدين الأصليين للشركة.
> أرجو التفهم...
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/13168350/sskarroum_cat-3306.rar.html


 
عفوا أخى الكريم

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف لانه حاليا الرابط الموجود لا يعمل

شكرا جزيلا

:63:


----------



## ahmedfras (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي بارك الله فيك على خدماتك للأسلام و المسلمين
أخي انا عندي محرك كاتربلر الموديل حقه هو 3406 و الرقم التسلسلي هو 91u2085 و الرقم التناسقي arrangement number له هو 8N9999
كنت أبغى اي معلومات أو كتالوجات عن صيانة تلك المحرك حيث اننا أرغب في عمل توضيب كامل له


----------



## sskarroum (30 أبريل 2011)

ahmedfras قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي بارك الله فيك على خدماتك للأسلام و المسلمين
> أخي انا عندي محرك كاتربلر الموديل حقه هو 3406 و الرقم التسلسلي هو 91u2085 و الرقم التناسقي arrangement number له هو 8N9999
> كنت أبغى اي معلومات أو كتالوجات عن صيانة تلك المحرك حيث اننا أرغب في عمل توضيب كامل له




see here

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4JJNX0U4


----------



## king.khadawy (2 مايو 2011)

أخويا الكريم sskarroum
بارك الله فيك وفى كل المهندسين ع المجهود الرائع انا فى احتياج لمساعدة ضرورية ... عندى ماكينة 3512B نظام الحقن فيها هو MECHANICAL UNIT INJECTOR محتاج نغير بخاخات الديزل بيها ونحتاج لشىء يشرح الخطوات وكذلك شرح خطوات كيفية ظبط VALVE LASH 
اعتقد انى فى احتاج الى SERVICE MANUAL وليس OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL ياريت تساعدونى سواء لو عند احد منكم او حتى من وين نقدر نتحصل عليه علما بانى من سكان القاهرة شكرا


----------



## d_a_w_i (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ،،،

إن أمكن أى ملفات تتعلق بأوناش الشوكة Forklifts للأهمية .. جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sskarroum (4 مايو 2011)

king.khadawy قال:


> أخويا الكريم sskarroum
> بارك الله فيك وفى كل المهندسين ع المجهود الرائع انا فى احتياج لمساعدة ضرورية ... عندى ماكينة 3512B نظام الحقن فيها هو MECHANICAL UNIT INJECTOR محتاج نغير بخاخات الديزل بيها ونحتاج لشىء يشرح الخطوات وكذلك شرح خطوات كيفية ظبط VALVE LASH
> اعتقد انى فى احتاج الى SERVICE MANUAL وليس OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL ياريت تساعدونى سواء لو عند احد منكم او حتى من وين نقدر نتحصل عليه علما بانى من سكان القاهرة شكرا




here is a complete service manual for Caterpillar Engines service for 3500 series
but the file is crypted
sorry to make it crypted because most of people here get and do not give anything even pushing thanks button.
to make people sharing i see that crypted files make people think twice.

http://www.multiupload.com/UQH3NC818W

just pm me to get pass

enjoy


----------



## king.khadawy (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخويا الكريم 
لكن استمحيك عذرا أن ترفع الملف على اى سيرفر اخر لأنى ما قدرت احمله عندى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## king.khadawy (6 مايو 2011)

salam alykom my friend SSKARROUM
i downloaded the file many thanks but i need the password to to extract it . and one advice for you when you do something good or favor to somebody , wait for the thanks from our god not from any human being it will be much better 
thanx buddy 
waiting for the passord


----------



## abdelrahim (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sskarroum (6 مايو 2011)

king.khadawy قال:


> salam alykom my friend SSKARROUM
> i downloaded the file many thanks but i need the password to to extract it . and one advice for you when you do something good or favor to somebody , wait for the thanks from our god not from any human being it will be much better
> thanx buddy
> waiting for the passord



i'm not asking, sure, for human thanks bro but what i would like to say that sharing is good. any body have intersting knowloge to share should do it without thinking. and that's what a forum is done. crypting files pushs others to particpate more.
regards


----------



## king.khadawy (7 مايو 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> i'm not asking, sure, for human thanks bro but what i would like to say that sharing is good. any body have intersting knowloge to share should do it without thinking. and that's what a forum is done. crypting files pushs others to particpate more.
> regards


 if this your point of view buddy so you are absolutely right . i agree with that 100%. sharing and sharing informations it is the good way to upgrade all the arab minds. anyway thanks amillion and i am really concerned about Caterpiller GenSET AND INDUSTRIAL 3512 engine i have four engines in my work location and i want to learn every snatch of information about them . if you got more of course i need your assistance along . many thanks bro


----------



## gabern (9 مايو 2011)

caterpillar manual E(5000)


----------



## mohamedsaied15680 (10 مايو 2011)

3406


----------



## sskarroum (11 مايو 2011)

mohamedsaied15680 قال:


> 3406




here you are
PM for pass

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZO1IRB8V


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (13 مايو 2011)




----------



## alwale (13 مايو 2011)

الف شكر اغاتي لكن الباسوورد ارجو منك ان ترسلها في المنتدى لاجل ان يكتمل جميلك ولاجل ان تكتمل الرحمة على والديك لان من رحم الله امرء عمل عملا فاتقنه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedfras (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز شكراً ردك و لكن أحتاج كتالوج صيانة محرك كاتربللر بالمواصفات الاتية و جزاك الله خير

caterpiller diesel engines
engines model : 3406 di
engines serail no. : 91u 2085 – 91u 2089 – 91u 2094
engines arrangement no. : 8n 9999
engines power : 250 kw
engines speed : 1800 rpm


----------



## sskarroum (14 مايو 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> here is a complete service manual for Caterpillar Engines service for 3500 series
> but the file is crypted
> sorry to make it crypted because most of people here get and do not give anything even pushing thanks button.
> to make people sharing i see that crypted files make people think twice.
> ...




pass
arabtruck.net


----------



## king.khadawy (15 مايو 2011)

very good efforts SSKARROUM many thanks bro


----------



## salman.sos (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## bedoo54 (16 مايو 2011)

*انت فين ياعم الحاج*



king.khadawy قال:


> very good efforts sskarroum many thanks bro



اولا حمد لله علي سلامتك من ليبيا يا اخي طمني عليك


----------



## bedoo54 (16 مايو 2011)

الله ينور يا سمير باشا


----------



## sskarroum (17 مايو 2011)

bedoo54 قال:


> الله ينور يا سمير باشا



منور بوجودك يا كبير


----------



## Wlidha (7 يونيو 2011)

merci


----------



## AhmedAliAliHassan (10 يونيو 2011)

thanks for sharing can you please give me the password


----------



## sskarroum (11 يونيو 2011)

AhmedAliAliHassan قال:


> thanks for sharing can you please give me the password




*pass
arabtruck.net*


----------



## محمد مصطفى موسى (11 يونيو 2011)

اطلب منك مقارنة بين نظام الهيدروليك في اللودر والبلدوذر


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك اللة فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب ممكن اذا كانت لديك برامج خاصة بصيانة مولدات كتر بلر


----------



## jalal985 (17 يونيو 2011)

انا بحاجة كتيب التصليح لـ (cat c7وcat c9 ) وشكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## sskarroum (19 يونيو 2011)

jalal985 قال:


> انا بحاجة كتيب التصليح لـ (cat c7وcat c9 ) وشكرا على المجهود الجبار



please specify the type
marine, industrial or truck engines
and you have prefix is more preferred
expl
C7S, FML......


----------



## sskarroum (19 يونيو 2011)

مريم هاشم قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك اللة فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب ممكن اذا كانت لديك برامج خاصة بصيانة مولدات كتر بلر



wich program do you mean

i think SIS is the best for all caterpillar industry


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 يونيو 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> here is a complete service manual for caterpillar engines service for 3500 series
> but the file is crypted
> sorry to make it crypted because most of people here get and do not give anything even pushing thanks button.
> To make people sharing i see that crypted files make people think twice.
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..اخي الكريم..بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..نرجو رفع هذا الملف مرة اخرى..لانه غير موجود..


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 يونيو 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> أخي هذا كل ما لدي عن المحرك كاتربلر 3306 أرجو انه يرضي رغباتك
> يمكنك اللجوء الى cat sis و هذا يتطلب password و يخص المعتمدين الأصليين للشركة.
> أرجو التفهم...
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/13168350/sskarroum_cat-3306.rar.html


 
اخي الكريم نرجو رفع الملف مره اخرى..


----------



## yasoooo2005 (19 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## jalal985 (19 يونيو 2011)

كلا المحركين يستخدماً للأغراض الصناعية والمعدات (الشاحنات)


----------



## بيشو صفوت (22 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت عايز كتالوج صيانة ال forklift موديل v40d كامل 
وخصوصا دايرة ال steering بتاعته


----------



## Enwer (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

سوال بخصوص البحث في برنامج sis cat 
تظهر لي هذه الرسالة
Parts Search Error
Sorry, failed to perform parts search.
===============================
برنامجي الذي استخدمه 
sis 2009B 
داتا بحجم 70 جيغا بايت 
================
وكما استخدمت sis 2009A 
وعلى نظامي xp & win7
وبقيت نفس المشكة في البحث
ارجو المساعدة لحل ومعرفة السبب شكرا لكم


----------



## sbaa laazab (22 يونيو 2011)

:77::77:لدى turbocharge لمحرك caterpillar يحمل رقم 3408 و اريد معرفة مفصلة على هدا turbocharge -من سرعة الدوران و كمية الهواء التى يمتصها وكدلك المردود
بصفة عامة اريد la courbe de caractéristique de turbo charge َ

و*شكرا واتمني لك
دوام التوفيق والنجاح *


----------



## محمد اسماعيل ذكي (26 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز مشكور علي المجهود الكبير ولكن انا ارجو منك كتاب عن الصيانه في معدات كاتر بلر 422e , 428e ,428g واعني المعلومات الجوهريه مثلا ترتيب الشنابر لعمل عمره محرك وكيفية تضبيط التاكيهات وهكذا شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## SHIBAM (1 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي sskarroum
من مدة اتابع موضوعك الرائع - الصراحة مجهود جبار تشكر عليه على الدوام 
اخي احتاج ملف صيانة السلسلة 3500 workshop manual .. اعلم انك سبق أن وضعته ولكن الأن غير متوفر .. ارجوا وضع رابط جديد يعمل
ومشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## مريم هاشم (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاجة برامج الصيانة الخاصة بشركة كتر بلر اذا ممكن اللة يوققك


----------



## sbaa laazab (2 يوليو 2011)

*لدى turbocharge لمحرك caterpillar يحمل رقم 3408 و اريد معرفة مفصلة على هدا turbocharge -من سرعة الدوران و كمية الهواء التى يمتصها وكدلك المردود
بصفة عامة اريد la courbe de caractéristique de turbo charge َ

وشكرا واتمني لك
دوام الت*​


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم من فضلك احتاج لكتاب صيانة طلمبة الهيدروليك لحفار كاتيربيلر 235


----------



## Enwer (10 يوليو 2011)

enwer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سوال بخصوص البحث في برنامج sis cat
> تظهر لي هذه الرسالة
> ...


 

بحمد الله تم حل المشكة

شكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (11 يوليو 2011)

*مساعدة*



Enwer قال:


> بحمد الله تم حل المشكة
> 
> شكرا لكم



من فضلك ممكن Login ID and Password for sis 2009


----------



## sskarroum (13 يوليو 2011)

أحمد_وجيه قال:


> السلام عليكم من فضلك احتاج لكتاب صيانة طلمبة الهيدروليك لحفار كاتيربيلر 235




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TYHCSLSF


عذرا على التأخيركنت مشغول حبتين

بقية الطلبات تحت النظر و ربي يقدرني على المساعدة


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (15 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن*

ارجو معرفة معلومات الدخول الوضيح فى المرفقات بس بجد الله يكرمك على المجهود واللهى


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (15 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن*

ارجو معرفة معلومات الدخول الوضيح فى المرفقات بس بجد الله يكرمك على المجهود واللهى


----------



## رجب ابو بكر محمود (15 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## kaylogo (16 يوليو 2011)

merci


----------



## rasmi (17 يوليو 2011)

أنا عندي سؤال.... أزاي تقدر تظبط الطلمبة للحفارة الكات بدون إستخدام فلو ميتر ؟


----------



## sskarroum (17 يوليو 2011)

أحمد_وجيه قال:


> ارجو معرفة معلومات الدخول الوضيح فى المرفقات بس بجد الله يكرمك على المجهود واللهى




SEE HERE

http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb/t24286.html

http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb/t23122.html


----------



## منيرغازي ديزل (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور حماكم الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> اخواني اردت ان اخصص هذه الصفحة لما تطلبونه في مجال كاتربلر من كتب و برمجيات
> ستجدونني ان شاء الله في الخدمة
> فقط اطلبوا و لا تنسوا الشكر ولو انه لا شكر على واجب....


 
المهندس كروم :77:
مشكور على الجهود ..
وبذل مالديك من معرفة ومراجع 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## SHIBAM (20 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي المهندس كروم
طلبي لا يزال قائم .. اريد workshop manual الخاص ب السلسلة 3500
انا عارف انك مشغول بس حبيت اذكر .. شاكر لك تعاونك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## RONIN_IQ (22 يوليو 2011)

رائع رائع رائع ...... بارك الله فيك وجزيل الشكر على مجهودك الفذ


----------



## RONIN_IQ (23 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز ..... الهمنا مجهودك الرائع ... وانا بحاجة لكتلوكات و مخططات كهربائيه وميكانيكيه لهذه الماكنه المرفقه معلوماتها ادناه ....... وشكرا لكم 

generator model SR4B
serial number 9wz00856
arrangement number 154_6422


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (9 أغسطس 2011)

*مساعده في برنامج sis2009 مساعده مساعده*

*أعزائي منتدانا الغالي أسعد الله صباحكم / مساءكم بكل خير وبعد ،قمت بتنزيل برنامج **SIS2009** (**Service Information System**) ولكن ظهرت لدي مشكله :*​ 
*عندما أقوم باعادة تشغيل الجهاز وأقوم بالضغط على أيقونة البرنامج **(SIS)** تنفتح ويطلب مني البرنامج ادخال ال**Linces Code** مره أخرى ثم اقوم بادخال **Login ID & Password** مره أخرى وهذا في كل مره أشغل فيها الجهاز فما الحل ؟؟؟؟ نسخة الويندوزXP Service pack 3*​ 


*

*​ 












*

*​ 







*أرجو من حضراتكم المساعده مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لكم *
*دمتم بخير *​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 

أخي الفاضل كل عام وانتم بخير وصحه وعافيه وبعد

قمت بتنزيل وتسطيب برنامج Sis2009 الخاص بصيانة معدات كاتربلر وعندما اقوم بادخال الlincese key من خلال كيجن قمت بتحميله تظهر لي هذه الرساله ؟؟ فما الخطأ؟ وما الحل؟؟




​​​​
نسخة الويندوز xp sp3 .
مرفق الكيجن الذي استخدمته .​


----------



## Hythamaga (16 أغسطس 2011)

وشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## سيف المنصور (16 أغسطس 2011)

عزيزي ممكن كتاب مختصر صانة وتشغيل مولدات كتربلر 3516


----------



## متعب البقمي (17 أغسطس 2011)

وفقك الله...ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## على نصحى (17 أغسطس 2011)

عندى لودر بيأكل زيت محرك كل خمس ايام خمسة كيلو زيت محرك


----------



## sskarroum (2 سبتمبر 2011)

على نصحى قال:


> عندى لودر بيأكل زيت محرك كل خمس ايام خمسة كيلو زيت محرك



give model and serial

please check if it is equipped with oil renewal system


----------



## sskarroum (2 سبتمبر 2011)

RONIN_IQ قال:


> اخي العزيز ..... الهمنا مجهودك الرائع ... وانا بحاجة لكتلوكات و مخططات كهربائيه وميكانيكيه لهذه الماكنه المرفقه معلوماتها ادناه ....... وشكرا لكم
> 
> generator model SR4B
> serial number 9wz00856
> arrangement number 154_6422





see here i uploaded almost all you need here

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZNNTHT1Q

enjoy


----------



## sskarroum (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سيف المنصور قال:


> عزيزي ممكن كتاب مختصر صانة وتشغيل مولدات كتربلر 3516



3516 vehicular engine introduction presentation

http://www.multiupload.com/14NR349968


----------



## sskarroum (2 سبتمبر 2011)

SHIBAM قال:


> عزيزي المهندس كروم
> طلبي لا يزال قائم .. اريد workshop manual الخاص ب السلسلة 3500
> انا عارف انك مشغول بس حبيت اذكر .. شاكر لك تعاونك وبارك الله فيك



Caterpiller 3500 Engine Manual SVM reuploaded

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AF174DMF

enjoy


*Caterpillar 3500 diesel pocket guide*

http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb/t23004.html?highlight=3500


*Caterpillar model 3500*

http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb/t23884.html?highlight=3500


----------



## SHIBAM (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور*



sskarroum قال:


> caterpiller 3500 engine manual svm reuploaded
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=af174dmf
> 
> ...


 
مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير .. تحياتي لك


----------



## amine mbarek (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجوكم keygen for SIS 200A


----------



## amine mbarek (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجوكم keygen for SIS 2008A


----------



## Hayder Saad (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ارعاكم ويطوركم كمان وكمان الحق يقال: كل ما دخلت على المنتدى اجد نفسى جاهلا رغم انى عملت فى وكيل للكاتربيلر لمدة 14 عام تدرجت من مهندس متدرب الى الوظائف العليا فالمنتدى غنى وهو واحه للمعرفه و الاطلاع وفق الله الاخوه الاعضاء وربنا اجعلنا ممن يدلو بدلوهم لكن كل شى قد سبقتمونا له......


----------



## jilany (29 أكتوبر 2011)

i have cat 3516 c and i haven't the manual - can you help me for that


----------



## RONIN_IQ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

sskarroum قال:


> see here i uploaded almost all you need here
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZNNTHT1Q
> 
> enjoy


 
really , I appreciate that 
thx alote brother and hoping more success for u


----------



## gnaboo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مشكور كثيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه والنادره 
اخي مشكورا اعياني البحث عن كتب الصيانه للحفار 320c







*CAT Caterpillar 320C Excavator Repair Service Manual 3064 3066 operator overhaul*


----------



## taher12_eng (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم 
انا عندى اسطوانات JULY 2011) cat sis 2011a )عبارة عن 13 اسطوانة 
اسطوانتين sis data setup (RER0010 - RERR0011
و11 اسطوانات sis data
لما جيت اسطبة على الجهاز قالي الاتي
the data being installed is not supported by the software that is currently installed. please update your sis software before installing this library.

الجهاز عندي علية WINDOWS VISTA
ارجو منكم المساعدة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adison2000 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهودات مقدره وملفات قيمه , شكراً لك
​


----------



## sudan catman (2 يناير 2012)

*sis data*



taher12_eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم
> انا عندى اسطوانات JULY 2011) cat sis 2011a )عبارة عن 13 اسطوانة
> اسطوانتين sis data setup (RER0010 - RERR0011
> ...


 are you solve your problem or not


----------



## sudan catman (2 يناير 2012)

*et 2009c*

pls ineed key generator for et 2009c&et2010b


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mu2wfeeq (7 يناير 2012)

:58:


sskarroum قال:


> اخواني اردت ان اخصص هذه الصفحة لما تطلبونه في مجال كاتربلر من كتب و برمجيات
> ستجدونني ان شاء الله في الخدمة
> فقط اطلبوا و لا تنسوا الشكر ولو انه لا شكر على واجب....


----------



## sskarroum (24 يناير 2012)

taher12_eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم
> انا عندى اسطوانات JULY 2011) cat sis 2011a )عبارة عن 13 اسطوانة
> اسطوانتين sis data setup (RER0010 - RERR0011
> ...



أخي

اذا كان جهازك يحتوي على البرنامج قبل التسطيب فهذا يعني ان الإصدار غير مقبول

يجب حذفه و اعادة التسطيب من جديد و هذا يتطلب منك تسطيبه بسدي SS11A

و هذه السيدي ليست معك لأن الديفيديهات الجملية هي 14 و ليست 13 باعتبار SS11A 








وجب عليك اذا الحصول على سيدي تسطيب STW اولا للإصدار 2011A


sis2011a ISO

password:
11
links :

http://www.multiupload.com/H5WB6M56EL
http://www.multiupload.com/HU3YUTS6XK
http://www.multiupload.com/M3RC1L302M
http://www.multiupload.com/AW1R5U483F
http://www.multiupload.com/U31G7EANY9


----------



## المتنانى11 (24 يناير 2012)

طريقه التحميل ياباشمهندس:87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## sudan catman (27 يناير 2012)

*torrent link*



sskarroum قال:


> أخي
> 
> اذا كان جهازك يحتوي على البرنامج قبل التسطيب فهذا يعني ان الإصدار غير مقبول
> 
> ...


 plssssss torrent link


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## jilany (30 يناير 2012)

_* i need manual for cat 3516 c marine *_​


----------



## wassim sahyoun (30 يناير 2012)

Thanks,
Excavator CAT 320 or CAT 322 Hydraulic systems


----------



## boss_m2d (5 فبراير 2012)

My frind I need CAt C7 & C9 manuals and troubleshooting


----------



## مهندس كتر (15 فبراير 2012)

مجهود صراحه


----------



## مهندس كتر (15 فبراير 2012)

تمت مقاطعة الاتصال بـ www.ziddu.com.
في ما يلي بعض الاقتراحات:
إعادة تحميل صفحة الويب هذه لاحقًا.
تحقق من اتصالك بالإنترنت. وأعد تشغيل أي أجهزة توجيه أو أجهزة مودم أو أجهزة أخرى من أجهزة الشبكات ربما تستخدمها.
حاول إضافة Google Chrome كبرنامج مسموح به في إعدادات الجدار الناري أو برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات. وإذا كان برنامجًا مسموحًا به فعلاً، فجرِّب حذفه من قائمة البرامج المسموح بها وإضافته مرة أخرى.
في حالة استخدام خادم وكيل، تحقق من إعدادات الوكيل أو اتصل بمشرف الشبكة للتأكد من أن خادم الوكيل يعمل. إذا كنت لا تعتقد أنه يجب عليك استخدام خادم وكيل، فاضبط إعدادات الوكيل: انتقل إلى قائمة مفتاح الربط > خيارات > الخيارات المتقدّمة > تغيير إعدادات الخادم الوكيل...> إعدادات شبكة الاتصال المحلية وألغ تحديد مربع الاختيار "استخدام خادم وكيل لشبكة الاتصال المحلية".
الخطأ 101‏ (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)‏: تمت


----------



## boudamimi (26 مارس 2012)

mon frere j'ai besoin des schemas hydrauliques du bulldozer D8L Caterpillar et merci d'avance


----------



## الياس صديق البيئة (26 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أرجوا منك مساعدتي في مشروع الثخرج المتمثل في دراسة و ثصميم لمأخد قوة أمامي لجرار فلاحي ذو قدرة 40cv installation d'une prise de force frontale de tracteur 40cv(couple moteur max 132**Nm** à1500 tr/min et puissance reel26kw شكرا مسبقا*


----------



## ميكك (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أحلى مهندس


----------



## mohamedeltigani (27 مارس 2012)

اتمنى انا اجد معلومات عن ال mitsubishi fork lift او اذا وجد البرنامج الكامل


----------



## mostafa_mobset (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير بس فى طلب صغير عايز اعرف مكان توكيل caterpillar فى مصر علشان عايز ادرب عندهم فى الصيف وشكرأ


----------



## محمد ابورية (30 مارس 2012)

اريد شرح كامل لاابراج التكرير والافران المستخدمة في تسخين خام البترول وشرح طريقة عمل الولاعة nu- way المستخدمة في الغلاية البخارية water tube وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam88 (31 مارس 2012)

انا عملت مقبلة الاولي من حولي شهر وقل لي هنكلمك عشان المقبلة التانية في اسكندرية بس محش كلمني بس عاوز اعرف ما هي المقبلة التناية والفكرة عن الامتحان في المقبلة التانية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أبريل 2012)

رجاء رفع الكتالوجات على الفور شيرد حيث ان الموقع محجوب في السعودية


----------



## sudan catman (19 أبريل 2012)

*enwer*



Enwer قال:


> بحمد الله تم حل المشكة
> 
> شكرا لكم



how you solve your problem


----------



## لورنس بغداد (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك للة خير الجزاء


----------



## لورنس بغداد (19 أبريل 2012)

ردت اطلب منك طلب يا اخي العزيز كيف اظبط full timing الى محرك كتر بلر 3512 واتمنى يكون فديو حتى توصل الفكرة كاملة ودقيقة

اتمنى اللك التوفيق يا مبدع


----------



## لورنس بغداد (19 أبريل 2012)

ردت اطلب منك طلب يا اخي العزيز كيف اظبط full timing الى محرك كتر بلر 3512 واتمنى يكون فديو حتى توصل الفكرة كاملة ودقيقة

اتمنى اللك التوفيق يا مبدع​


----------



## توفيق عبد المعطى (19 أبريل 2012)

اخى العزيز مشكور على الاضافات الرائعة .
ارجو امدادى بملف مصور عن تغير فلاتر الوقود لcat3516 وليك جزيل الشكر 
:28:


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

Are you looking for what's new in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to be aware of the latest views of maintenance experts in the world?
Do you want to browse international journals in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to share your experience and your private information in the maintenance field?
You are in the right place 
Invitation for Mechanical Maintenance Engineers to join us at Mechanical Maintenance Engineers Facebook group, it is really excellent group

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Mechanica.Engineers/

Thank you


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشرت مجلة علمية بالتعاون مع وكالة ناسا للفضاء منذ فترة إعلان عن مسابقة دولية لأفكار جديدة من شأنها النهوض بالعالم فى جميع النواحى ومنها الصحة والسلامة
ولقد تقدمت بفكرة لهذه المسابقة تخص أمن وسلامة الطيران تُسمى
Flying Safer
وبعد فحص الموضوع والفكرة من الناشر تمت الموافقة على نشر فكرتى
والدخول بها فى المسابقة بفضل الله وتم نشرها بالموقع 
الفكرة ببساطة 
نظرا لكثرة حوادث الطائرات وتعرض حياة الراكبين للخطر
فقد إقترحت تزويد الطائرات بمجموعة من الباراشوتات الضخمة يتم توزيعها على جسم الطائرة
وبالتالى عند حدوث أى عطل بالمحركات أو نفاد الوقود أو عطل بالتحكم ونتج عن هذا العطل تهاوى الطائرة للسقوط فيتم فتح هذه الباراشوتات التى من شأنها تقليل سرعة سقوط الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها وتقليل قوة إصطدامها بالأرض قدر المستطاع وبالتالى حماية الأرواح قدر المُستطاع وكذلك حماية الطائرة نفسها من الدمار الكامل وإعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى أو إستخدام ما يمكن إستخدامه منها مُستقبلا
تعتمد المسابقة على نظام النقاط بالتصويت
لذلك يمكن الدخول وعمل تسجيل بالموقع ثم التصويت
لذلك أرجوا من جميع الزملاء الدخول والتسجيل ورؤية الصفحة الخاصة بى والصورة المرفقة
ولا تُصوت إلا إذا رأيت فعلا أن الفكرة تستحق التصويت
رابط التسجيل
http://contest.techbriefs.com/compon...iler/registers
ملحوظة لا تملأ إلا الجذء الأول من الصفحة الذى بجانبه علامة صح

ويُرجى كتابة بيانات صحيحة وواقعية لأن فى أشخاص كتبت مثلا فى العنوان : jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj - فتم إلغاء الصوت
وبعد التسجيل ستصلك رسالة على إيميلك بها رابط تأكيد التسجيل يتم الضغط عليها ثم الذهاب للموقع وتسجيل الدخول ثم الدخول على رابط الفكرة التالى والتصويت

رابط الفكرة الخاصة بى لقرائتها والتصويت 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/safety...rity-2012/2241
ملحوظة : لو لم يفتح رابط الفكرة أدخل على رابط الترتيب القادم وأختر الأسم Flying Safer 
وأرجوا نشر الموضوع لزملائك قدرالمستطاع
فهذه الفكرة هى الوحيدة المنشورة من مصر إلى الأن من بين حوالى 100 فكرة وهى الأن فى المركز الأول بفضل الله
رابط رؤية المراكز 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/top-votes-2012
أرجوا نشر الموضوع قدر المستطاع فكلما زاد عدد الأصوات كلما أمكن تنفيذ الفكرة
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## 3agwa (20 أبريل 2012)

انا عندى مقابلة فى فرع مانتراك كمان يومين... ايه نوع الاختبار ؟
هل هو امتحان انجلش و iq ولا امتحان مبادئ ميكانيكا وهيدروليك ولا مجرد مقابلة و اسئلة شفهى عن مبادئ المحركات والعيدروليك ؟


----------



## لورنس بغداد (20 أبريل 2012)

س تسلم يا فنان ويا مبدع على هذه المعلومات القيمة بردت اطلب منك طلب كونت محتاج الى فديو يوضح كيف اضبط full tim الى المحرك 





يعطيك العافية​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (20 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية يا مبدع


----------



## اللورد المصرى (27 مايو 2012)

يا جماعه اللينكات مش شغاله ممكن تعيدوا تنزيلها ؟ و....... شكرا


----------



## اللورد المصرى (27 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير . من فضلك اريد كتاب لكيفية معرفة الاعطال و علاجها فى المولدات و اشكرك


----------



## اللورد المصرى (27 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير . من فضلك اريد كتاب لكيفية معرفة الاعطال و علاجها فى المولدات و اشكرك
​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة بس ردت اطلب طلب وهو كيف اعمل full timing for engine 3512 واتمنى يكون بالفديو الشرح اذا امكن وانا ممنون جدا للك 


خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## jilany (6 يونيو 2012)

قولى ايه المشكلة اللى مواجهاك فى تغير الفلاتر 3516 اونا اساعدك - الجكاية سهل خالص


----------



## الهارب نور (21 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخى العزيز الروابط الى محمل عليها work shop manualfor cat 3500
غير شغاله بالمره نرجو من حضرتك اعادة رفعها مره اخرى


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Sherif Emad (29 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو افادتى فى هذة المشكلة حيث توجد ماكينة CAT3412 تعانى من ضغط زين عالى يصل الى 100psi و تم تغيير طلمبة الزيت أكثر من مرة و لازالت المشكلة قائمة و الماكينة لا تعانى اى انسداد لان كمية الزيت الموجودة فى وش السلندر كبيرة


----------



## ahmedrija (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوية عندي 11 محرك كتر بلر 3516b واريد ان اجري صيانة للحواقن فكيف اعمل معايرة لها وماهو الجتهز المستخدم واكون شاكر اليك وممنون


----------



## Mohamed Bashir132 (13 أغسطس 2012)

I am looking for Service Iformation System SIS ,I need it badly 
AM looking for your help man >> how can I buy it or download it .


----------



## Eng. Ahmed Shaaban (26 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الكريم ابحث عن جدول الصيانة الخاص بديزل 3412 بالاضافة لجداول الصيانة الخاصة باللوادر 950g , 936e , 928g ولو موجود الكتالوجات الخاصة بالتشغيل و الtroubleshooting اكون شاكر جدا ليك وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kbarasheed (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم السلام عليكم انا تاجر فى قطع غيار معدات ثقيلة نوع كتربلر بالسعودية بجدة المطلوب بياع دو خبرة فى مجال البيع والمعرفه فى التعامل مع الكتلوج وكذلك sis
من يرغب العمل لدى الرجاء الاتاصال بالايميل التالى [email protected]


----------



## kbarasheed (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا تاجر فى قطع غيار معدات ثقيلة نوع كتربلر بالسعودية بجدة المطلوب بياع دو خبرة فى مجال البيع والمعرفه فى التعامل مع الكتلوج وكذلك sis
من يرغب العمل لدى الرجاء الاتاصال بالايميل التالى


----------



## لورنس بغداد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جدا رائع مشكور على هذا الجهد المبذول لكن عندي طلب اصغير وهو كيف اظبط full timing تبع المحرك 3512 واتمنى يكون بالفديو اذا امكن خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## ahmeddose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الاعزاء ابحث عن كاتلوج يمكنني من معرفة موديل (سنة الصنع ) لمنتجات كاتربلر عن طريق البحث بالرقم التسلسلي للمعدات 
ولكم الود والتقدير


----------



## لورنس بغداد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذه المواضيع الرائعة وخاصتا في المحركات الكتر بلر بس كونت عاوز اطلب طلب وانشاء للة ميكون صعب عليك يا اخي العزيز لو كان عندك فديو لو تصوير او اي pdfحول عمل صيانة الى الانجكتر او التبديل اما الطلب الثاني هو كيف اظبط full timing الى المحرك ؟ اتمنى تنفعني في هذه الاسئلة خير الناس من نفع الناس شكرا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*engine 3512*

كيف حاللكم اخواني انشاء للة تكونوا في تمام الصحة والعافية كونت عاوز اطلب من عضو لهو معرفة في المحركات الكتر بلر اريد تصوير او فديو او pdf الى كيف تغير او صيانة الى الانجكتور ؟ اما السؤال الثاني هو كيف اعمل full timing الى المحرك وما الجهاز المستخدم الى ذاللك؟؟؟ خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## عبد الله بدير (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## السناري1981 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ الكريم لك كل الشكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع . وعندي طلب انا خريج هندسه واعمل في ورشة لصيانة اليات الكتربيلر ولكني احتاج الي كتلوج او صور توضح عمل جيربوكس و محول العزم و الكنترول فالف لللودر والبلدوزر وجزءاك الله خيرا *


----------



## scorpionrock (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هل ممكن كتالوج حفارة 350 Workshop manual مع الشكر


----------



## الملك فيصل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم لك التحية والاحترام انا في امس الحوجة البرنامج *caterpillar STW SIS ET 2010 or 2011*


----------



## احمد ابر (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو ان تساعدني في برنامج 2011A Electronic Technician فانا مبتدئ في كيفية العمل به


----------



## fawzy_mecha2100 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 


بس يا ريت لو في برامج


----------



## hassenwah (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن برنامج caterpillar sis 2011


----------



## محمد السكندر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عندى مولدات c18 واعطالها كتير جدا لو ممكن اعرف اعطالها واماكينة الاصلاح ابقى شاكر جدا وكمان 3208


----------



## مبروك احمد (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*اخي جزاك الله كل خير .... ممكن تدلوني علي برنامج cat sis خاص بالماكينة 3616
*


----------



## السناري1981 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم انا محتاج لي كتلوج او صور او فيديو يتعلق بالجيربوكس الهيدرروليكي و control valve في اللودرات و الدوزرات وجزاك الله منا الف خير


----------



## القماش (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لوسمحت عاوز كتالوجات لودر 966fllموديل 1994 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## waelm32 (8 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت عايز 
****** for CAT ET 2011A & ****** for CAT SIS 2011A

محتاجه ضرورى جدا جدا جدا


----------



## waelm32 (8 يناير 2013)

waelm32 قال:


> لو سمحت عايز
> ****** for CAT ET 2011A &كيجنfor CAT SIS 2011A
> 
> محتاجه ضرورى جدا جدا جدا



كيجنfor


----------



## tahaalgrtany (9 يناير 2013)

يسلمو وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طة الملك (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا يامهندس على هذا الملف الرئع الله يطول بعمرك وجعلك في دئم الصحة والعافية ان شا الله


----------



## طة الملك (9 يناير 2013)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
يامهندس بالله اطلب منك منول شوب شيول كتر بلر 950


----------



## khalilfawzi (11 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة في مولد كهربائي كتربيلر 3508 (بغب) يعني بنزل سرعة من 1500 دورة الى 1460 دورة مع تأثر جهد مع حمل أو بدون بشكل غير منتظم .أرجو مساعدة


----------



## سروروسعود (19 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباح مساء الخير 

حبيبي كروم 
ما ادري احصل عندك كتاب قطع الغيار 
وكتاب الصيانه من نوع pdf اكتروني 

لبلدوزر من نوع كتر بلر d9n 

شكرًا لتعاونك 
وتبقى اخ عزيز وغالي


----------



## mizo1745 (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتى عن ما هو مطلوب لتركيب الـ mufller من حيث طول ماسورة الطرد ووضعية التركيب وهل طولها يتناسب مع طول المبنى المثبت عليه... الخ
وشاكرا مقدما


----------



## c0ol3lato0l (11 أبريل 2013)

الله يخليك يا هندسه عايز المانيوال بتاع بلدوزر d10n ضروري في اسرع وقت 
عشان حالل الجير بوكس بتاعه و عايز اقفله يا ريت بسرعه
و جزاكر الله كل خير


----------



## Ibrahim Assalaya (11 أبريل 2013)

جـــــزاكم الله خــيراً


----------



## mohammadjaber (12 أبريل 2013)

يا عزيزي هل لديك شيء حول السيارات الضخمة truck dumper؟


----------



## samy_tech (12 أبريل 2013)

دي ديزل كتربيلر 3516 واريد شرح تفصيلي عن هذا الديزل وايضا الصيانة الدورية لة 

شكرا


----------



## c0ol3lato0l (14 أبريل 2013)

فين يا هندسه الكتالوج بتاع d10 n
بلدوزر محتاجه ضروري الله يخليك


----------



## zeyad hussein (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكله في برنامج et 2010aوهو انو القايس الثاني ال هو j1708 في الجهاز غير مفعل ارجو الاجابه


----------



## apdoo (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اريدمعرفة مواعيدغيارزيوت لودر كاتربيللر


----------



## Mohamed Ismail091 (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي كتالوجات و دليل التشغيل الخاص بمولد كاتربيللر موديل 3406c
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed 3essam (16 مايو 2013)

ممكن لو حد معاه سيس يقولي ازاي احصل عليه بس يكون مانترك مش كيلي تراك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed 3essam (16 مايو 2013)

لو حد عنده شغل لمهندس ميكانيكا حديث تخرج ياريت يقولي عشان انا بدور و مش لاقي ومش فارق المرتب ولا المكان بس يكون صيانه مش مبيعات


----------



## hussein201 (21 مايو 2013)

لدي G-3608 , ممكن الاصدارات RENR2254 -system operating testing and adjusting ...و..SELP5389 - parts manual
مشكور اخي دائماَ...


----------



## SAKRAWY_A (4 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم محتاج اسطوانة STW 2012 ضرورى ضرورى
وياريت SIS 2012B lincese key 
SIS2012B USER&PASSWORD
وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شوقي احمد (3 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم بالله اريد مانيوالات للوادر g&f ومانيوال حفار ومانيوال بلدوزر شركة كات من فضلك الموضوع هام


----------



## nacer08 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

[h=1]اطلبو ما شئتم عن PERKINS[/h]


----------



## zizophone (23 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عندى نسخه sis 2011 a بس مش معايا كود التشغيل ارجو المساعده license key 
my license code is 
SS CF41 2A58 6591 FC24 53C5 000F


----------



## nacer08 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Si vous avez vesoin sur le perkins je suis a votre services


----------



## khalidco9 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن شرح للبرنامج وطريقة استخدامه


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

CE13 5F53 FB4 voila le code
8 C500 0F


----------



## abdalla beilo (10 نوفمبر 2013)

اخى نشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المشاركات السره , اريد manual لمحرك ديزل كتربلر 3412 او كتلوج


----------



## amr-zaki (6 يونيو 2014)

اخى الله يكرمك انا حملت sis 2011b وتعبت جدا عشان اعرف keygen ومعرفتش ارجو المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر 
Hardware fingerprint: 8E9E-BA2F
name: amr
key: ??????


----------



## عمارسامي (14 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم .. عندي مولدة كتر موديل 3516 B .. اريد كتلوج operation & maintinance للحاجة الماسة .. وشكرا


----------



## engaltaib (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن أخى الحبيب مولد السريل cat sis2011a
عشان كل مره بسطب يطلب سريل جديد ليسنس كى


----------



## wassim sahyoun (11 أكتوبر 2014)

Caterpillar valve lash and adjustment


----------



## wassim sahyoun (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*Caterpillar engines valve lash*

Caterpillar valve lash and adjustment


----------



## سامح محمد حلمي يلس (26 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز هل اجد عندك منول ورك شوب لودر 950 h الخاص بالفتيس


----------



## أسامة يحى (30 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز اود استفسر عن انواع انظمة sis المتوفرة للزبائن


----------



## amr torres (1 نوفمبر 2014)

من فضلك اريد كتاب parts manual for 980G CAT


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*wheel loader 966H and Motor Grader s14M,H*

hamdolelahhhhh


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*MotorGraders 14M,H*

tabarak allah


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 نوفمبر 2014)

966h,14h


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 نوفمبر 2014)

for zizophone


SIS Key 
C1e9 39b9 fc57 0df3 1ec4 8c80 e3


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 نوفمبر 2014)

zizophone​my license code is 
SS CF41 2A58 6591 FC24 53C5 000F​SIS STW 
​
C1E9 39B9 FC57 0DF3 1EC4 8C80 E3


----------



## zezovolt (14 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحت بالنسبه للاجزاء الكهربائيه فى اللودر موديل f او g واقصد جاهاز البطال او دايره الفتيس والشاشه هل فى معلومات عن schematic للاجهزه دى لانى مهتم بصيانتهم


----------



## سامرغازى (18 نوفمبر 2014)

هو فى حاجة فى الجريدر اسمه المناويلة
وكام عددة


----------



## ابراهيم فراخه (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ازيك يا بشمهندس و شكرا لك على موضوعاتك و لى عندك رجاء فانا اعمل فى محل بيع قطع غيار الكاتلربلر و لكنى لا اعرفها مع العلم بان بالمحل برنامج sis للكتربلر و يمكننى التعامل معه لان لغتى الانجليزيه ضعيفه جدا فكيف تنصحنى لاتعلم القطع


----------



## ali abualaes (26 نوفمبر 2014)

احسنت بارك الله بيك مجهود رائع​


----------



## hazemss (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس و جزاك الله خيرا 
ارجو منك توضيح الشركات المنافسة لكتربلر و ترتيبها على العالم


----------



## sea-prince (14 يناير 2015)

معلومات عن خلوصات المحرك cat 3408c Di T/A وكل ما يلزم لإجراء عمرة كاملة له


----------



## saifaldine36 (14 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير ويكتب لك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saifaldine36 (14 يناير 2015)

لو سمحت اريد منك معلومات عن كيفية ضبط خلوص التكاهات والرشاشات لمحرك3116di


----------



## ABUHAMAM2015 (15 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك shop manual lodear 966f


----------



## ABUHAMAM2015 (15 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك shop manual lodear 966f


----------



## ahmed elmalah 88 (23 يناير 2015)

اخواتى الكرام انا سعيد بمعرفتكم 
وانا تخصص صيانه محركات بحريه لو فى احد عنده استفسار عن شئ يعرفنى وشكرا


----------



## ahmed elmalah 88 (23 يناير 2015)

اخواتى الكرام انا سعيد بمعرفتكم 
وانا تخصص صيانه محركات بحريه لو فى احد عنده استفسار عن شئ يعرفنى وشكرا


----------



## مهندس ابومالك (24 أغسطس 2015)

اخى الكريم اريد ماهو متاح لديك عن مولد 3304


----------



## wassim sahyoun (30 أغسطس 2015)

*Sis*

http://www.arabtruck.info/phpbb/search.php?keywords=caterpillar+sis+


----------



## basemmmo (30 أغسطس 2015)

كيف اجد ال flash files لمختلف معدات كتربلر


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

*معدات الثقيلة*



sskarroum قال:


> اخواني اردت ان اخصص هذه الصفحة لما تطلبونه في مجال كاتربلر من كتب و برمجيات
> ستجدونني ان شاء الله في الخدمة
> فقط اطلبوا و لا تنسوا الشكر ولو انه لا شكر على واجب....




لابد من اخوانى الى النظر الى Prefix لكل معدة حيث ان ممكن من ان تكون عدد كبير من المعدات لها نفس الرقم بس الموديلات مختلفة 
لذلك عند السؤال نرجو معرفة Prefix​


----------



## جمال سلطان (22 ديسمبر 2015)

فكرة اختراع وتصميم وانتاج معدة بديلة للودر لا تشبه اللوادر الحالية وتعمل بكفاءة أعلى
*فكرة تصميم معدة بديلة لللودر عدد أربعة نماذج مختلفة*​ *ــ الفكرة بإختصار هى تصميم وتصنيع وانتاج معدة عربية بديلة للودر ومختلفة فى الشكل والتصميم فهى لا تشبه اللوادر الحالية وتتلافى كافة العيوب والملاحظات التى تتعلق باللوادر سواء تكلفة التصنيع المرتفعة أو الصيانة وقطع الغيار الغالية وسواء تحقيق معدل أعلى فى الزمن الثابت ( زمن التحميل + زمن التفريغ + زمن المناورة ) فالمعدة الجديدة زمن المناورة يكاد أن يكون صفر بالاضافة الى امكانية تصنيع عدد 4 نماذج تناسب الاستخدام الشاق فى المناجم والمحاجر او الاستخدام المتوسط فى الوحدات الصناعية الكبيرة والمتوسطة أو الاستخدام البسيط المعدة المقترحة يمكنها تحميل عدد 2 شاحنة فى نفس الوقت .*​ *ـ الملاحظ للتطور الهائل للمعدات المستخدمة فى الحفر والنقل والتحميل والتكسير يرى كيف سبقت دول كثيرة فى ابتكار وتصميم معدات ميكانيكية تخدم هذه الاغراض وتحقق الاهداف المطلوبة من الانتاج الكمى الكبير فى الزمن الاقل وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة وهنا يجب طرح السؤال الاتى لماذا لا تدخل الصناعة العربية ورجال الاعمال السعوديين فى صناعة المعدات الثقيلة ؟ فلسنا أقل من هذه الدول التى غزت منتجاتها شتى بقاع الارض حتى منطقتنا العربية الغنية ببيئة الموارد الطبيعية والتى هى الانسب لعمل هذه المعدات وتكفى اشارة واحدة للدلالة على اهمية وجدوى هذه الصناعة وهى أن شركة كاتربلر الامريكية الشهيرة فى هذه الصناعة رأسمالها 2.4 بليون دولار وحققت أرباح فى عام 2014 وصلت الى 55 مليار دولار ويعمل بها 114 الف موظف حول العالم ـ من هنا نشأت فكرة ابتكار معدة عربية تأخذ من آخر ما وصلت إليه التكنولوجيا الحديثة وكانت هذه الفكرة فكرة تصميم وتصنيع معدة بديلة للودر باربعة نماذج مختلفة تناسب مجالات الاستخدام وبأعلى كفاءة ممكنة وبالاسعار المناسبة بعد الارتفاع الرهيب فى أسعار اللوادر حيث سعر اللودر اليوم يعادل 1.2 مليون جنيه مصرى أى حوالى 600 الف ريال سعودى فى حين أن التكلفة المنخفضة لتصنيع المعدة الجديدة سوف تتيح للمشروع البيع بأسعار تقل عن النصف بكثيرعن سعر اللوادر الحالية .*​ *ــ إستخدامات المعدة البديلة*​ *1 ـ تحميل مباشر لأكوام الخامات التعدينية على الشاحنات الكبيرة من مناجم ومحاجر التعدين سواء خامات الاسمنت أو الفحم والفوسفات والبوكسيت والرمال ومعلوم أن الكميات الكبيرة التى تستخرج من هذه المحاجر تصل الى مئات الالوف من الاطنان*​ *2 ـ تحميل مباشر لأكوام الملح الخام من أحواض التبلور والترسيب على الشاحنات وكذلك تحميلها مرة اخرى من أكوام الملح المغسول ومعلوم أن الكميات الكبيرة التى تستخرج من هذه الاحواض تصل الى مئات الالوف من الاطنان وتوجد أكثر من عشرين ملاحة فى مصر .*​ *3 ـ تحميل أكوام الحبوب الغذائية ( الذرة والقمح وغيرها ) من المزارع الكبيرة .*


----------



## marcos1 (8 يناير 2016)

يا اخي شكرا لك 
لكن ما فيه ولا رابط يعمل يا ريت تجديد للروابط من الاخوة المشرفين او منك
خاصة لل electronique tecnician​


----------



## marcos1 (8 يناير 2016)

يا اخي شكرا لك 
لكن ما فيه ولا رابط يعمل يا ريت تجديد للروابط من الاخوة المشرفين او منك
خاصة لل electronique tecnician​


----------



## Abdellatif-Bakr (11 مارس 2016)

sskarroum قال:


> here it is
> enjoy
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/13164652/SSKARROUM_Cat_E.U.I.rar.html




الملف ع الموقع اتحذف يا هندسه


----------



## reni (18 أبريل 2016)

bonjour mes amies j'ai bousien sis caterpillar


----------



## reni (18 أبريل 2016)

Eng.Sherif Emad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو افادتى فى هذة المشكلة حيث توجد ماكينة CAT3412 تعانى من ضغط زين عالى يصل الى 100psi و تم تغيير طلمبة الزيت أكثر من مرة و لازالت المشكلة قائمة و الماكينة لا تعانى اى انسداد لان كمية الزيت الموجودة فى وش السلندر كبيرة




002120665015096


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (19 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (19 أبريل 2016)

براك الله بكم


----------

